# food plot



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

without any experience in the matter, i would recommend clover. deer like it, and bees like it. the traditional deer food plots are alfalfa, soybean, and corn...at least around me. The corn is great for the deer, but can also hide the deer. Clover still gives a good visual for shooting over...assuming the land owner plans to hunt at the food plot.

I plant corn and soybeans for my deer, but have been considering going to clover when i run out of corn. I would welcome a hint of clover i nthe honey too.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

go with a clover mix for a guarantee and make it a true mix- stick with perennials. some will start fast other last longer and some really trigger the deer bite after the first frost. I have experimented with the expensive heavily promoted types and they don't work. get 2 or 3 types of clovers, maybe add some birdsfoot trefoil for diversity and color, and assuming these take well you will be in good shape for years to come. the vetches also work well for feed for deer and they gel the best action in early spring and late fall for the deer and all growing season for the bees. spread it around a day or two before a rain and you should be all set.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with the 2 or 3 types of clover. Look for cold hardiness and water requirements too.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I do this extensively, manage a large parcel for deer. Just got into bees. White clover alfalfa mix, and cover crop it with buckwheat, its not too late for the buckwheat, its a jumper if the soil is right, and it will keep the deer off the alfalfa and clover till it has a chance to set base. I know in Virginia, perrennial is the way to go. Try Alfa Rack or Edge from the Whitetail institute. It is alot cheaper to manage a plot for 6 years than it it to replant a plot for 6 years. good Luck bro. G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

ps, soil ph is key, you must manage soil to expect results. Good Luck. G


----------

